
Bring Your Custom Image to DigitalOcean - AYBABTME
https://blog.digitalocean.com/custom-images/
======
aogl
How does networking work with this?

Do your base images need to adhere to some kind of network interface
configuration at all?

~~~
raiyu
DHCP is used for network configuration.

